# ACA 2008 Prep



## ikevi (Jun 11, 2006)

Well I thought you all might like some prep pictures... We haven't gotten everything quite setup yet. But all tanks will be finished filling tonight. And I will have the air supply fully working tomorrow. All tanks are treated with Prime and have a PH of ~7.0 and in essence no KH and GH (IE Atlanta tap water).

Anyways pictures:

Ken Davis (fishfarm) is pushing the cart. Sadly I can't remember the other guys name. He is helping while visiting from the U.K.










Some of the wood we used... Ron had to go pick up more since we ran out...









We have over 600 tanks...









And time to work... (We started around ~2pm, I had to leave at ~11:45pm.)

Assembling stands.

































Putting some tanks up. (20 talls on the top, each table is holding about 1000 lbs...)

















































































































Ah the joys of filling fish tanks.









Finally one shot of me. (Crud shot on top of it.)









Oh and this was just the show room and the rental room. A divider will go up when we get everything fully setup. (IE by 5 pm tomorrow.)


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Out of curiosity, how do you get the spongefilters in all the tanks established? Do you just use gravel from established systems, or what?


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

For the shows we do, they don't get established. Its tap water with brand new sponge filters.


----------



## Mullet (Dec 8, 2002)

We didn't even use sponge filters at are last show. We just ran air stones. The sponge filters serve no purpose if they are new. I have seen some clubs that season them and that would work. I usually bring my own seasoned sponge filter to shows


----------



## ikevi (Jun 11, 2006)

There are already amazing fish up in the show room. I am very tempted on buying a few more discus...

I personally was stunned by some fish. (Some are amazing, but a little young, there are a bunch of huge ones, and the Discus, holly smokes.)

Anyways I was working from 8am to 10 pm. I am dead tired. Here are a few more pictures. (Show room and rental room.) Unfortunately I was so busy I didn't get a chance to meet many people. (And I was dead tired by the end so I just had to get home and now I am off to sleep.) The good news is I don't have to do much till Friday now. (I just really only have to pick up the 30 odd boxes of donated fish.)

The only real problem we had is that people have managed to break about 16 or so tanks... and well all the extras already had been claimed. So sadly we don't seem to have enough for everyone.

Some pictures.

This is what I came back too: Most tanks were full, but the rental tanks needed a lot of work. Stands weren't all made, but they ran out off wood.









Everyone got to work, Kirsten and I got the air flowing. (We did a good job even if I say so myself, there is if anything a little too much air.)


















Rental room up and running. (It was fun getting that tubing in the middle, we lost at least 1 tank from it...)

















And the show room again, people are unloading. (I will likley be taking a decent amount of pictures of fish... I will likely make a new thread without prep.)









































There were some frayed tempers today, and I am sorry if I snapped at anyone. But all in all I think it went well again. (We just know order 50 tanks extra next time...)

Oh and we can't have any heaters on the tanks. The rooms are at 80 degrees. Sadly if we put heaters we would loose power since the fuse box can't tank it. And there are many more people than I showed here (even though registration opened at 5 pm)... I sort of didn't get to taking pictures till late this time.


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Wish I could have helped oh well I will be down tomorrow and bringing the camera.


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

why don't they have it in Baltimore/DC area


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

These pictures are great! Look forward to seeing additional ones as the event gets rolling. I really hope I can make next years. Wanted to go so badly this year.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

ikevi said:


> Well I thought you all might like some prep pictures... We haven't gotten everything quite setup yet. But all tanks will be finished filling tonight. And I will have the air supply fully working tomorrow. All tanks are treated with Prime and have a PH of ~7.0 and in essence no KH and GH (IE Atlanta tap water).
> 
> Anyways pictures:
> 
> Ken Davis (fishfarm) is pushing the cart. Sadly I can't remember the other guys name. He is helping while visiting from the U.K.


That's a pretty cool deal.

Ken is a nice guy, he came out in April and gave a presentation of his Uruguay collecting trip at our local club.


----------

